# Brisbane Water Profile



## hopcycle (14/4/11)

Does anyone have a good idea of the mineral profile of Brissie water? I live in metro Brisbane if that helps

Cheers and thanks in advance


----------



## Bribie G (14/4/11)

With the water grid in place your water could be coming from anywhere, maybe even mixed in with a bit of Bribie Borewater. Apart from "moderately hard" I don't know what it is, I gave up here on Bribie Island and bought an RO system. If you would like to attend the Brisbane Amateur Beer Brewers meeting on Thursday 28 April - 7.30 for an 8.00 pm start at the Lynndon Bowls Club, Galsworthy St, Holland Park East then Pocket Beers is doing a lecture on water. He would be da man.


----------



## argon (14/4/11)

Talking of BABBs and water profile... check out here for some water info.

The nomograph link at the bottom of the page is an excellent resource and has all the figures punched in for Brisbane water.


----------



## Bribie G (14/4/11)

Good one, Argon, I've never looked at that because where I am, it's a mix of North Pine, Wivenhoe, Caboolture River and Bribie Bores --- <_< 
I wonder if this is still current info, though, given the recent inclusion of Sunshine Coast and Redland (AFAIK) into the grid, which would tend to suggest that Kedron, for example, is getting a different mix to Sunnybank?


----------



## [email protected] (14/4/11)

There is an excellent post with water from around Oz and lots of good data for Brisbane, especially Zone 2 with is Brisbane metro.
It takes some sifting.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...31331&st=60

There is a spreadsheet of data there provided by four eyes. It shows the Ca and Alkalinity doesn't vary much but Cl and SO4 does.

Also SEQ water grid manager has limited info

http://www.seqwgm.qld.gov.au/ 

It will get some info in regards to total hardness and Alkalinity

Can have a rough stab at calculating the Ca Mg ions by using the calculation Hardness [Ca03] = 2.5 x Ca + 4.1 x Mg
Approximate ratio of Ca/Mg is 3:1


----------



## Snowdog (14/4/11)

BribieG said:


> If you would like to attend the Brisbane Amateur Beer Brewers meeting on Thursday 28 April - 7.30 for an 8.00 pm start at the Lynndon Bowls Club, Galsworthy St, Holland Park East then Pocket Beers is doing a lecture on water. He would be da man.


Hmm... that's right here in my neighborhood. May have to crash it.


----------



## [email protected] (14/4/11)

BribieG said:


> Good one, Argon, I've never looked at that because where I am, it's a mix of North Pine, Wivenhoe, Caboolture River and Bribie Bores --- <_<
> I wonder if this is still current info, though, given the recent inclusion of Sunshine Coast and Redland (AFAIK) into the grid, which would tend to suggest that Kedron, for example, is getting a different mix to Sunnybank?



OT 

Bribie

Have you had a look at the SEQgrid monthly reports for Zone 1?
According to the Zone 1 report which includes Bribie for Feb 2011 it shows a pretty tight range for hardness and alkalinity. 
It looks pretty good and stable water to me - possibly better than Brisbane metro.
average hardness = 77 and Alkalinity = 35. inferred Ca 20 Mg 7. If anything may need some more alkalinity. Have you been measuring pH of your mash and what has that been like?


----------



## hopcycle (15/4/11)

Thank for all the replies. it gives me something to go on at least. 

Cheers and happy Friday


----------



## Chad (7/5/11)

Speaking of Brisbane water, I have been in contact with Urban Utilities recently and while they have been aiming for a yearly water report, they are considering making it quarterly... again like it use to be.
If you want to ask about Brisbane water here is your link: http://www.urbanutilities.com.au/About_us/Contact_Us/

Maybe with enough Brisbane support, we can convince then to provide those quarterly reports again.


----------



## jpanic (3/1/14)

Just a heads-up as I've been reading up on Brisbane water, here is what appears to be the up-to-date published Brisbane water profiles:

http://www.urbanutilities.com.au/Water_quality/Drinking_water_quality_data/


----------



## Parks (3/1/14)

Most of those figures align with the test I had done 8 months ago - http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/71768-brisbane-water-test-results/

What concerns me though is the range of some readings. Eg, here is a fairly big difference between 17 and 170 ppm Chloride.

I think I'm pretty sold on getting an Reverse Osmosis unit now so I know what's going in every time.


----------



## Glot (3/1/14)

Any time I hve contacted a water authority by email and asked for a report, I get a FULL report straight back. It is important to state your address rather than just city or suburb. Either that or take it to your local water/ irrigation shop.


----------

